# Do 4H rabbits have to be registered?



## mtmom75

My daughter wants to join 4H in the fall, and I think she'll start off with a rabbit project. Does anyone know if rabbits have to be registered to enter in the fair?


----------



## Tayet

At my fair, you just have to write your name in their ear with a sharpie or something like that. They don't have to have a tattoo.


----------



## sweetgoats

I don't believe they have to be at our county. Contact your extension agent and find out who the Rabbit Superintendent is and ask them, or go to the fair this summer and talk to them, even go to the show and see what all the rules are. 

 It is so weird how different all the counties are much less states.


----------



## hscottom87

Our local 4H: no they don't have to be registered. Pedigrees are only desired for breeding stock. All rabbits shown must have tattoo, sharpies is unacceptable & an automatic dq.


----------



## sweetgoats

I was thinking that all our rabbits have to be Tatooed also but I was not sure if they are not registered, that is why I said to go to the Fair and see what they require.


----------



## dobe627

Most rabbits even if pedigreed aren't registered, like a dog would be. Also usually the 4h leader can set up tattooing help, or may even do it themself. At least here


----------



## mtmom75

Thanks everyone!


----------

